# How To Become A Teacher In A US Medical School, As An IMG.



## Apun94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello guys. It's been a long time since I last posted here. Just to give you a brief update, I have completed my medical degree(MBBS) from Pakistan.
What I have found out about myself is that I like to teach, and I am obviously interested in medicine, so I am thinking along the lines of teaching in medical school. Obviously, not everyone ends up practicing medicine when they complete their medical degree.
So I would like to ask you guys if it is possible for an International Medical Graduate to start teaching in a medical school in the US? I have searched on google but I havent been able to find a lot of information. If so, what is the route of doing so?


----------



## Malam (Apr 16, 2020)

First thing is to do USMLE and get into a US residency. Did you get any US hands-on clinical experience during your MBBS? If not, you might also want to consider doing a masters/PhD/doing research at a US medical school for a few years to build a network and to get some good publications on your CV.


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Look at medical school faculty pages and see who's teaching with an MBBS.


----------

